# North American cities with authentic historical cores



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Windsor Ontario is the oldest continuously inhabited European settlement west of Montreal (in all of Canada [1748/9]).
Our historic buildings are scattered throughout the area, but MANY have been lost.
Our only authentic historic cores are Olde Sandwich Towne (Windsor's west side) (1797) and Walkerville (East Windsor) (1800s). Our downtown was GORGEOUS until the bars and nightlife took over.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2002)

Let's not forget to emphasize Savannah, Georgia!! With a metro population of over 300,000 I think it counts as a decent sized city. It has one of the best preserved historic cores in North America. It's very different from the European historic cores because of the architecture and street network; however, it has an equally high percentage of preserved architecture. 

Also, Providence, Rhode Island has a couple beautifully preserved historic neighborhoods immediately adjacent to their downtown. Tons of Colonial style houses from the 1700 and 1800s.


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

and Newport Rhode Island


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Some parts of San Francinco felt historic when I was there 10 years ago, but maybe that is much because of the architecture and not the age itself.




Captain Obvious said:


> Let's not forget to emphasize Savannah, Georgia!! With a metro population of over 300,000 I think it counts as a decent sized city. It has one of the best preserved historic cores in North America. It's very different from the European historic cores because of the architecture and street network; however, it has an equally high percentage of preserved architecture.


Sounds interesting. Any pictures to post here?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Aceventura said:


> Charleston Sc, Savannah Ga, Old Town Alexandria Va, St. Augustine Fl


Pretty much all older (smaller-medium sized) cities in the east are extremely well preserved. My town's core, apart from lack of trolly today and a few modern additions to the creek, looks exactly like it did in the 1800s. Its oldest structure, schifferstadt, from the mid 18th century is still in (almost) the same condition as it was when built.

All older large Eastern cities have numerous well preserved neighborhoods - Boston, New York, Philly, Baltimore, DC, etc, but their cores (downtown) tend to be more modern, but original or older structures are still pretty apparent


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

city3456789 said:


> Ok. What's with all the anti-American and Canadian threads lately? North American Cities are just as preserved(realitively speaking). In fact, I think they may be more presevered than German or English Cities, due to the fact they were sparred the destruction of WWII


That's true.
Cincinnati is more intact than Berlin.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Taller said:


> Hey, its all relative! Most of London burned down in the Great Fire of 1666, and was rebuilt. That is not a great deal older than the City of New York, which has some buildings still standing from the 1600's.


Also, Napolean basically burned Moscow to the ground in 1812. Therefore, there is very little in that city which pre-dates that.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

StigJ said:


> The New York vs. London example is just the kind of examples I had in mind. NY is very old, but does however not an historic core or borough that reflects that the city is as old as it is. I know it still have very old churches etc.
> 
> My city, Copenhagen, pretty much burned to the ground in 1807, but still has a very large of what I would consider an historic city core where the vast majority of the buildings are no older than 200 years. In that respect Copenhagen is not an old city compared too many NA EC cities, but it is my impression that with a handful of exemptions (Quebec etc.) one cannot find similar historic cores in these cities.
> 
> Is that a fair impression?


You're focusing just on Midtown Manhattan. There are vast areas of NY that have primarily buildings from the early to mid 1800s.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Taller said:


> It is cool! New York City and vicinity is older than people realize, being founded in 1625. Wyckoff House in Brooklyn, New York was built in 1652. Old Quaker Meeting House from 1694 in Queens, and a short drive to Southhampton reveals Halsey House from 1648. There are others in New England dating back to 1632.
> I think we tend to think of New York City as being more of a "new" city because of its focus on the future. It never has been a city to live in the past or think of itself as a living museum. That is why it has always been such an exciting city!


Then there are the communities around the city that can date back to the middle of the 17th century along the Hudson River to the north and along the north and south shore of Nassau Co.


----------



## rm89 (Aug 31, 2009)

well, let's not forget that Mexico is geographically part of North America, so considering that.. I blieve that that Mexico City has the largest and best preserved historic core in North America. It includes contructions built during the Spanish colony which date back to the XVI century and some aztec temples as well wich could be trased down to the XV century. Also mexican cities like Guadalajara, Morelia, Guanajuato and some others have very well preserved historic cores.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2002)

Hasse78 said:


> Sounds interesting. Any pictures to post here?


Try this link for picture galleries of Savannah: http://www.pbase.com/savannahga/gallery01

It's worth taking a look. Savannah's historic district is truly a jewel of the American South. It's one of those few places in North America that really feels on par with a European old town.


----------



## StigJ (Mar 3, 2008)

This was not meant as a US-bashing thread...

I have just had the impression, both from actual visits and photo here at SSC, that the especially the NA EC cities does not seem as old as they are, which I found odd considering that that e.g. New England has had a significant population of European immigrants for centuries living in town/cities that still exist… 

Moreover I was hoping that people would comment and discuss the various reasons for why that is, and not just explanations like: the emergence of a large middle class after WWII, car dependency, white flight etc. maybe these are the main reason, but seems to me that these explanations are not the full explanation… Maybe I am wrong.

Finally I was hoping that people would post pictures of e.g. Quebec, Savannah that apparently have very well preserved historic cores…


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Captain Obvious said:


> Try this link for picture galleries of Savannah: http://www.pbase.com/savannahga/gallery01
> 
> It's worth taking a look. Savannah's historic district is truly a jewel of the American South. It's one of those few places in North America that really feels on par with a European old town.



Savannah looks great.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

socrates#1fan said:


> I was talking about NYC.
> Is there really a 17th century structure in NYC? That would be cool.


There are about 10 buildings in NYC from the 1600's and more in the suburbs.


----------



## city3456789 (Aug 4, 2009)

Boston
The Old State House, built in 1709








The Blackstone Block, a collection of 18th and 19th century bulidings with the orginal 17th century street pattern, including the Union Oyster House, the oldest resturant in the US, opened in 1826.


----------



## city3456789 (Aug 4, 2009)

The North End, a collection of 19th century brick tenement buildings and home to the cities Italian community built on what was the first part of Boston and is home to some of the oldest streets. Also the home of the Old North Church, built in 1723, and Paul Revere's House, built in 1680.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

StigJ said:


> Finally I was hoping that people would post pictures of e.g. Quebec, Savannah that apparently have very well preserved historic cores…


Here is some pics des vieux quartiers!

Quebec (all pics by me)













































Montreal


----------



## city3456789 (Aug 4, 2009)

Beacon Hill, home to many 19th century townhomes and mansions


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Richmond, VA has some very well preserved historical neighborhoods surrounding the downtown area. The other no-so-well-preserved neighborhoods are undergoing rehabilitation and restoration, though.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

PhilippeMtl said:


> Here is some pics des vieux quartiers!


LOL...Franglais?


----------

